# I photographed this in Germany a few years ago At the Volgler Park.



## littleowl (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2015)

Great photograph! Dare I say, his rear cheek is smmokin'! haha

Since your name is Little Owl, I'm curious if you are american indian?

Was Germany a vacation or do you live there?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2015)

This is interesting! Looks like a native American during a dance at a pow wow. More info, please?


----------



## littleowl (Aug 16, 2015)

I spent time in Germany in  my youth a Regular..
Also later on our Son served for 20 years in the forces. Going from Bosnia to Afghanistan. He was stationed for 15 years in Germany. So we had lots of holidays there.

The Indians are Lacona. They have a wild west show at the Vogler park on Eagle Heights.


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you, little owl, for the background info. That's a long time to be stationed in one place for the military. I'm really grateful for his military service. How nice that you were able to spend so much time with him while he was there.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 16, 2015)

Yep did a lot of Baby sitting as well.


----------

